# Anyone know what cars have 4x108mm bolt pattern?



## sullymatty (Aug 28, 2002)

I have BBS 15in x 6in | 4x108mm | 4.75in offset wheels to unload in the wheels 
classifieds, but don't know who can use them. Here's what I found out so far. Believe they will fit these Audi models: 
100(89-91) 4000S(85-87) 4000CS(85-87) 5000S(Non-Turbo 86-88) 
Cabrio 93-95. Audi 80, 90 too?
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Found a cool site I used to look up compatible bolt patterns for various cars:
http://www.autotrixx.com/specs.html 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
A different site listed these too:
*4 on 4-1/4 (108 mm) * 
Alfa Romeo (exc. Alfetta)
Ford - Fairmont '78-'86
- Mustang 4-bolt patterns '74-'93
- T-Bird '80-'88
- Pinto '71-'80
- Fiesta '78-'85
- Escort all (RWD and FWD)
- Cortina all
- Taurus, Tempo, EXP to '89
- German-built Capri I, II, III '69-'8?
Mercury - Capri '71-'88
- Cougar '79-'88
- Merkur, Topaz, Lynx '80-'89
- Zephyr '78-'86
Plymouth Cricket
Porsche - 924 '77-'84
Sunbeam - Tiger, Alpine '65-'70
Older Saab 9000 & 900 
Ford Focus
VOLVO - 850 Series1992-96 
Please HELP?
























[Modified by sullymatty, 6:14 PM 8-30-2002]

[Modified by sullymatty, 6:14 PM 8-30-2002]

[Modified by sullymatty, 6:16 PM 8-30-2002]

[Modified by sullymatty, 6:22 PM 8-30-2002]


[Modified by sullymatty, 6:51 PM 8-30-2002]


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know what cars have 4x108mm bolt pattern? (sullymatty)*

how much ya want for those BBS's??? shipping to zip code 97062?


----------



## sullymatty (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know what cars have 4x108mm bolt pattern? (rcr_x)*

Please go to the Wheel and Tire Classifieds to continue discussion.
Go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=490806


----------

